# Perfect Japanese cuisine at home



## beccapnz (Jan 26, 2010)

hey there, anyone thinking of making japanese at home?
if so its really simple. Its great to make tempura and sooo easy.grab some courgettes and slice them up, lay them in tempura batter for about an hour (no need 2 stress if you dnt have that much time) heat up some cooking oil ( i think the cheaper the better in this case, blended oils etc, olive oil makes it taste icky). heat oil until v.hot on med-high stove top and fry for about 2 mins. the great thing about this is you dont need a deep frying just a pan or small pot with enough oil to cover the tempura.. 
courgette is great to use as it cooks so quickly. i sprinkle my tempura with salt and serve with a dish of soy.. tempura needs to be fresh and served almost immediately as it goes soggy fast..

teriyaki chicken donburis are soo simple..
you'll need 
200 g chicken pieces...
5 TbSps mirin 
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1/3 cup soy sauce
lettuce (ice-berg)
jap mayo
1 tsp seasame seeds

mix mirin, brown sugar an soy together add chicken..
marinade for aslonga s you can (about an hour at least) 
cook chikn in marinade and tiny bit of oil until cooked. stirring so the sugar doesnt burn, make sure the sugar doesnt burn.. reduce until thick .. serve in bowl on bed of letuce and add jap mayo with seeds for garnish.. 
next time i make it i will ensure to perfect my recipe amounts etc thats a rough estimate  

EnjoY
becca.


----------



## tzakiel (Feb 11, 2010)

I love donburi but have never heard of it mixed with teriyaki?  Interesting.


----------



## Glace (May 18, 2011)

sumokitchen said:


> Hey Becky, great tempura recipe! If you're interested in other easy Japanese recipes, check out my site sumokitchen.com


Domo for the recipe. This is exactly what I was looking for. Just posted in cooking questions. Will definitely be back to your site when I'm in the mood for Japanese.


----------

